# Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?



## Air0r (21. September 2009)

*Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Habe heut mal beim Arlt reingeschaut da hatten sie ein neues Laptop:
Ohne Betriebssystem 450€, 17 Zoll, Leistung scheint ganz ok zu sein.

Habe aber leider keine Reviews gefunden.
Ist das halbwegs sparsam das Laptop was Akku angeht?
Und sind 17" im Studium nutzbar?
In den Vorlesungen werde ich es evtl weniger einsetzen sondern eher im Labor.

Hier erstmal der Link:
ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH

Benutzt wird es aber auch als Imagetank und Adobe Lightroom wird draufgespielt.

In diese Tasche kommt es dann rein, der Platz sollte passen...
Lowepro - Stealth Reporter D650 AW


----------



## 1821984 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Also 17" halte ich für zu groß. Ich würde mir für die Schule max. nen 15,6" holen wenn nicht sogar eher nen 13". Das der Akku länger halten soll, ist bei der gebotenen Leistung kein wunder. Also grafikintensive CAD oder Solidworks-Anwendungen solltest du damit meiden.

geb lieber mehr geld aus, damit das gerät die studienzeit auch übersteht und du damit auch normal arbeiten kannst und nicht immer am leistungslimit hängst.

Ach ja aber sonst ist der vom preis her ok für die leistung!


----------



## Crymes (21. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Ich würde dir eher ein 13-Zoll Nootebook empfehlen, da leichter zu transportieren.

Ich habe ein Samsung Q 310 und bin sehr zu frieden. Akkulaufzeit ca.3HR.

Es gibt auch kleine und lange durchhaltende #Nootebooks von MSI (X-Slim Serie), diese haben aber `nur´einen Atom-Prozessor.


----------



## Air0r (21. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Empfehlen nutzt mir nichts wenn das ganze dann über 500€ kostet 
Wiegesagt wird das Laptop auch mal für Lightroom genutzt, womit der Core Duo aber gut zurechtkommen sollte- denk ich mal!
CAD o.Ä. verwende ich nicht.
Kann mir jemand was zu den Komponenten sagen, wie hält sich der T4200?


----------



## The Ian (21. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

als allererstes heißt es "DER Laptop"...ich weiß immernoch nicht wie leute auf "das laptop" kommen...das top im laptop hat nichts mit einer frauenbekleidung zu tun (was dann das das erklären würde)

zum anderen ist 17 fürs studium meiner meinung nach auch zu gross...kann ich beurteilen, weil ich selbst gerade studiere und einen 16,4 zoller habe und das so das maximum ist was ich empfehlen würde (ja der unterschied zwischen 16,4 und 17" ist nicht gerade groß), allerdings muss man sich auch noch überlegen was man sonnst noch so mit dem gerät macht...für meine bereiche sind 16,4" optimal
der prozessor sollte für alle "normalen" heutigen anwendungen mehr als ausreichend sein
ich denke dein genannter laptop ist gut für office / internet und multimedia geeignet, was in der preisklasse ja auch üblich ist

jedoch frage ich mich warum gerade diese tasche...ich willst du anstatt des fotos dann den studienkram reintun? oder bist du hobbyfotograf und nutzt die tasche dann auch entsprechend MIT laptop (was doch die wenigsten machen)
ansonnsten würde ich dir andere taschen/rucksäcke empfehlen, die fürs studium besser geeignet wären


----------



## Air0r (21. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*



The Ian schrieb:


> als allererstes heißt es "DER Laptop"...ich weiß immernoch nicht wie leute auf "das laptop" kommen...das top im laptop hat nichts mit einer frauenbekleidung zu tun (was dann das das erklären würde)



DUDEN


----------



## The Ian (21. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

exakt genommen haben dann beide recht (in meinem duden steht nur "der" drinne)
meine ist die 21. Auflage und im inet das "*Quelle:* Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, 6., überarbeitete Auflage."...komisch dass mein buch aus der zukunft kommt oO xD dort ham se dann das DAS abgeschafft^^
ABER
"Lap|top  [lp…], der, auch: das; -s, -s [engl. laptop (computer), aus: lap = →Schoß u. top"
jetzt frage ich dich leitest du den laptop lieber von "engl. laptop (computer)"(also der) oder von "lap = →Schoß" (also das) ab
naja ich verbinde mit einem laptop kein schloss sondern eher einen computer, aber hier kann man sich ja dann wohl streiten und das ist hier nicht das thema

zurück zu meiner taschenfrage^^


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

was für anforderungen haben deine programme denn? rein von der graifkleistung her gesehen ist das 17err bei ARLT nämlich unterste schublade, nicht besser als ein intel X4500 onboardchip.

für 500€ hättest du mit nem 15,4 zöller sicher die bessere variante, denn ein 17er kostet schon rel. viel durch das größere display.

bei nem 15,4er wäre zB ne AMD 4570 *und *ein etwas besserer dualcore drin wie hier Cardreader ACER Aspire 5738ZG-432G25MN *Exklusiv bei uns*  oder falls es nicht auf die graka ankommt, dann haste hier ein sicher besser verarbeitetes lenovo mit nem T6400: Cardreader LENOVO G530 XP PROF & VISTA BUSINESS! 

*wegen des "geeignet sein" für das studium*: das liegt an dir. wenn du keine langen strecken von bahn/auto bis zum institut hast, dann ist auch ein 17zöller akzeptabel, sofern dir die displaygröße dermaßen wichtig ist. wenn du das teil aber viel rumschleppen willst - naja... ein 2,5-3kg 15,4er wäre da deutlich besser, das wiegt ja dann auch nicht mehr als ein paar bücher, aber 17 zoll is schon ne hausmarke, auch von den maßen her (15,4 is quasi nur wie ein mitteldicker ein DIN A4 aktenordner)

unter 15,4 wird es wieder teurer "pro leistung", da vermute ich bei deinem engen budget, dass du nicht für den luxus "wiegt eine 0,5l flasche cola weniger" dann weniger leistung in kauf nehmen willst.


----------



## Air0r (21. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*



The Ian schrieb:


> zurück zu meiner taschenfrage^^



Ich benutze die Tasche zum Fotografieren, Ende des Jahres wird die Ausrüstung aus 2 Spiegelreflexkameras mit Batteriegriff und großem Objektiv, 2 etwas kleineren Objektiven und 2 Blitzen plus Kram bestehen.


----------



## Air0r (21. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> unter 15,4 wird es wieder teurer "pro leistung", da vermute ich bei deinem engen budget, dass du nicht für den luxus "wiegt eine 0,5l flasche cola weniger" dann weniger leistung in kauf nehmen willst.



exakt.
PS: deine Links führen alle zu laptops mit betriebssystem, ich hätte aber gerne eines ohne OS. ich zahl nicht gern für etwas, was ich dann nicht benutze...

EDIT:
wie ist das?
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not..._837/lenovo+g550+mit+hd+aufloesung+4students+


----------



## The Ian (22. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*



Air0r schrieb:


> Ich benutze die Tasche zum Fotografieren, Ende des Jahres wird die Ausrüstung aus 2 Spiegelreflexkameras mit Batteriegriff und großem Objektiv, 2 etwas kleineren Objektiven und 2 Blitzen plus Kram bestehen.


  wow beachtlich sammlung



> EDIT:
> wie ist das?
> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/note...ung+4students+


meiner meinung nach ok von der größe her in ordnung von der leisung..wenn du so fototechnisch bewandert bis und ev auch zu fotobearbeitung neigst (so wie ich) dann solltest du auf jeden fall 4gig ram nehmen (selbst wenn nich lohnt es sich 4gig zu nehmen)


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

ja, das studenten-lenovo ist o.k. - WENN deine anwendungen keine besondere graka brauchen... haben die was mit 3D zu tun? dann isses völlig o.k., aber natürlich auch kein brüller (wäre auch für 500€ nicht drin  )

und wegen "mit windows": so viel macht das nun auch nicht aus, weil die lizenzen für nobteooks nicht so teuer sind, als ob man windows separat kauft. schau lieber erst auf die daten und dann auf solche nebensächlichkeiten.


----------



## rabit (22. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Wenn DU mit dem Gewicht und der Akkulaufzeit zurecht kommst, sollte das gehen warum nicht.
Kannst im Bedarfsfall auch zwei Fenster öffnen ohne das die Fenster mickrig sind.
Dafür hast Du den Vorteil bei den kleineren in der Regel Leicht und evtl sparsamer mit dem Akku.
Beides haben seine Vor und Nachteile.
Du hast die Qual der Wahl.


----------



## Kadauz (22. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Im Studium war mir sogar mein 15"er zu groß und mit 3kg zu schwer. Hab jetzt nen 12" Subnotebook, das ist jetzt so gut wie immer dabei. Wenn mobil, nicht größeres als 14" nehmen.


----------



## Air0r (22. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> WENN deine anwendungen keine besondere graka brauchen... haben die was mit 3D zu tun?



Nein, denke nicht, und wenn mal CAD gemacht wird dann höchstwahrscheinlich auf gestellten Rechnern. Gibt ja einige Rechnerpools an der FH. Und wenn ich nicht in der FH bin - CAD kann ich daheim auf meinem Desktop machen. Der sollte mit 275GTX/4GB und C2D ausreichend sein.




The Ian schrieb:


> wow beachtlich sammlung
> 
> 
> meiner meinung nach ok von der größe her in ordnung von der leisung..wenn du so fototechnisch bewandert bis und ev auch zu fotobearbeitung neigst (so wie ich) dann solltest du auf jeden fall 4gig ram nehmen (selbst wenn nich lohnt es sich 4gig zu nehmen)



Das upgrade kostet 106€, wenn ich den ram von der gleichen seite (ein moderator hat im shop eigenen forum auf die frage nach dem verbauten ram die exakte artikelnummer genannt) kaufe läge er bei ca 35€.

Die Garantie geht dann aber flöten oder?
Ist RAM einbauen im Laptop leicht möglich?
Bodendeckel abschrauben und schwupps rein?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

RAM wechseln ist mittlerweile kein problem, oft steht es auch in der anleitung, wie genau das geht, und bei der garantie kannst du maximal probleme bekommen, wenn dein reklamationsgrund evlt. halt mit dem RAM zu tun haben könnte. falls mal was am book dran is, bau den "neuen" riegel einfach aus, bevor du das notebook dann einsendest.

2GB-riegel DDR2 für notebooks kosten ca. 20-25€, für DDR3 sind es haöt ab 28-30€. das von dir verlinkte hat DDR3, daher wären 35€ für 2GB ein fairer preis.


----------



## The Ian (22. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

ja auf jeden fall find die 35€ auch in ordnung und ist mittlerweile so, dass man da meist nur 1,2 schrauben lösen muss deckel ab ram rein deckel zu und fertig...garantie gehr damit nicht verloren, da ich keinen laptop kenne, der über dem fach ein siegel hätte...wenn man sich einen fertig pc kauft und dort ram aufrüstet geht ja die garantie auch nicht verloren


----------



## Air0r (22. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Notebooks4Students LENOVO G550 mit HD-AUFLÖSUNG -4students-
und
Arbeitsspeicher 2GB OCZ SO-DIMM DDR3 1066 CL8
sind bestellt.
Danke für die Beratung 
Wenn der Thread offen bleibt, schreibe ich gern etwas zum Laptop sobald ich es habe.
Das Laptop vom Arlt wäre wahrscheinlich wirklich etwas zu groß gewesen.
Akku vom G550 soll ganz ok sein, und mit Zusatzram und Versand bin ich jetzt bei 419 - ich denke das ist ein fairer Preis wenn ich bedenke dass meine Grafikkarte damals schon alleine weit mehr gekostet hat (8800 GTS 640 direkt nach dem release, inzwischen VRAM defekt nach knapp 3 Jahren Betrieb^^)...


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (28. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

was haltet ihr von Acer Extensa 5630EZ für ähnliche zwecke? http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/cardreader/acer+extensa+5630ez4gb+ram+250gb+hdd


----------



## cami (28. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Nimm besser das Selbe wie Air0r. Das hat auch 1066 MHz Ram, nicht nur 667ner wie das Acer.

Ansonsten sind die Beiden ja ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (29. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Das Problem ist, dass ich spiegelnde Displays hasse wie die Pest. Damit lässt sich nicht überall arbeiten.


----------



## rabit (29. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Rauh dir dein Display mit 1000 Schleifpapier an spiegelt dann nicht mehr


----------



## midnight (29. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*



Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ich spiegelnde Displays hasse wie die Pest. Damit lässt sich nicht überall arbeiten.



Also ob man mit nem non-glossy überall arbeiten könnte.

so far


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (29. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Nicht überall.. und noch weniger in der Preisklasse. Jedoch spiegeln die glossy Displays teils so stark, dass man sogar bei mäßiger Raumbeleuchtung sein Spiegelbild klar und deutlich sieht. Ich bin zwar eitel, aber so eitel dann auch wieder nicht . Ich nutze viele Anwendungen, die deutlich dunkler sind als das 0815 Windows-IE-Fensterchen, deswegen spielt das für mich so eine große Rolle.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*



Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> Nicht überall.. und noch weniger in der Preisklasse. Jedoch spiegeln die glossy Displays teils so stark, dass man sogar bei mäßiger Raumbeleuchtung sein Spiegelbild klar und deutlich sieht.


  also, das kann ich nicht bestätigen... gut: "sehen" schon, aber nur, wenn man da auch drauf achtet und das spiegelbild mit seinen augen focusiert. aber ansonsten ist das überhaupt kein problem, genau wie man aus der verregneten scheibe ja trotzdem rausschauen kann, wenn man nicht stur die tropfen an der scheibe mit den augen "scharfstellt"  

ansonsten, dass man wirklich das spiegelbild sieht und nix gegen machen kann, muss es schon EXTREM hell auf der display leuchten...


----------



## Kadauz (29. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Für meine Augen ist es sehr unanngenehm auf ein Glare Display zu schauen. Vorallem könnt ich das beim Programmieren oder Texten garnicht haben. Filme ist was anderes, aber sobald ich produktiv werden will, brauch ich mein NON-Glare. Klar, man kann sich an alles gewöhnen, nur lass ich mich von der Industrie nicht verarschen. Damals wurde bei der EInführung von den TFT der Vorteil der Entspiegelung herausgestellt. Nun wird aus Kostengründen das eingespart und verkauft das dem dummen Kunden als "Kontrast". Da lach ich nich tot!


----------



## The Ian (29. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

es hebt allerdings tatsächlich den kontrast an...ich habe mal ne plexiglasscheibe vor einen nonglare gehalten, und der kontrast hat sich tatsächlich ein wenig verbessert...nur duch ne simple scheibe...aber ansonnsten finde ich die nonglare auch besser, da die ja auch einen super kontrast haben und den unterschied hatte ich damals auf nem alten tft getestet, der generell keinen so hohen kontrast hatte wie die displays heute


----------



## Air0r (30. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop für Studium - 17 Zoll sinnvoll?*

Hm, wie wäre es, aus schwarzer Pappe / Karton eine Monitorblende wie bei den Eizo-Profibildschirmen zu basteln? Die kann man dann ja übers Display hängen, vielleicht bringt das sogar was...


----------

